# Lenco Actuator replacement



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Lenco technical support is outstanding. Give them a call.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tceva said:


> Anyone have any experience with actuator replacement on a early 2000's Maverick Mirage?
> Looks like the Lenco wires were spliced into the skiffs wiring somewhere in the wire galley/conduit.
> Before I started cutting, I figured I ask.
> Thanks in advance
> Alex


If they are factory they are butt spliced and go straight to regular toggle switches with no control board like the newer designs.


----------



## Tceva (Jul 28, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If they are factory they are butt spliced and go straight to regular toggle switches with no control board like the newer designs.


One actuator bad and the toggle switch on the other one crapped out. Debating on whether to scrap the toggle switches and go all new.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tceva said:


> One actuator bad and the toggle switch on the other one crapped out. Debating on whether to scrap the toggle switches and go all new.


That’s what I did. It’s very simple now with the all in one control board and switch. By the time you buy the switch and actuator you may as well buy the full kit. You can go 9x12” instead of 9x9” for a little more control


----------

